# new puppy!



## 688peterl (Jan 7, 2010)

i had to join this forum to share Archies cuteness!


----------



## sarasam (Apr 14, 2009)

lovely dog's my daughter has ebt nice doggies xx


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

:001_wub: gorgeous x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww definately the Ahhh factor!!:001_tt1:


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Aw i love his cute pink nose!


----------



## 688peterl (Jan 7, 2010)

im surprised i managed to take that 3rd pic, normally when archie gets to close charlie snaps at him :crying:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

very cute, how old is he? One of my pups had a pink nose but it did eventually turn black.


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

what a cutie!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

ah bless beautiiful colour is this an EBT ?? looks very cute I want to bite that nose


----------



## 688peterl (Jan 7, 2010)

what is an ebt im dont know all the dog slang lol


----------



## 688peterl (Jan 7, 2010)

the rescue centre thing said hes a border collie x, they did have a pedigree border collie for the same price but he wasnt as cute


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

EBT = English Bull Terrier.

He does look like he has some bully in him.


----------



## 688peterl (Jan 7, 2010)

is that good or bad? they arent nasty are they?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

English bull terriers are lovely, you dont see many, they ahve a very bold look, your pup has the look of one in him cant say i see collie in him but he is lovely :smile5:


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Awww poor border collie! 

Your pup's gorgeous - what's his name? How old is he? When did you get him? How are things going with him?

All those lazy bums writing EBT - goodness sake! :wink: Only kidding you'll be doing it soon enough! 

Laura


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

He is lovely, both your dogs look gorgeous. 

I can see collie in him, he does have a little bit of a look of an english bull terrier but i think his legs are more collie-ish. Gorgeous whatever his bloodline! LOL


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

Aawwwrrr cuteness!


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Cute pup! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

aww he's a proper lil cutie! can see why you chose him!


----------



## 688peterl (Jan 7, 2010)

lauz_1982 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Awww poor border collie!
> 
> ...


i named him archie i got him on 29th december, the rescue centre said he 14 weeks old but i think they just guessed because he was abandoned so how could they know? and so far things are good! hes doing his dirty biz on the puppy pads i put down for him when he is downstairs but when he is upstairs he just craps anywhere which is annoying because i have carpet upstairs so its harder to clean , he cant go out until a week after his 2nd set of injections which is on saturday


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

well looks like some EBT in there somewhere!! absolutly cute!!xx


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

688peterl said:


> i named him archie i got him on 29th december, the rescue centre said he 14 weeks old but i think they just guessed because he was abandoned so how could they know? and so far things are good! hes doing his dirty biz on the puppy pads i put down for him when he is downstairs but when he is upstairs he just craps anywhere which is annoying because i have carpet upstairs so its harder to clean , he cant go out until a week after his 2nd set of injections which is on saturday


My pup (Mac) will be 16 weeks on Thursday so similar age. He had his 2nd vaccine last week - Monday so he had his first walk today. We don't let Mac upstairs - he has the hall, living room, dining room and kitchen to play/wander in so that's more than enough space for him - thankfully it's all laminate/tile so easier to clean! When he's toilet trained he will be allowed upstairs.

Aww who could abandon that wee soul?!

Hope evrything keeps going well with him - he's a wee cutie.

Laura


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how sweet, lovely looking puppy,x


----------

